# Moving to Germany



## ivastoya

Hello, I will be moving to Germany later this year. Currently I am in the US but I am originally from Bulgaria. Do I need any entry permit for Germany that I have to show once I arrive? Thank you.


----------



## ALKB

ivastoya said:


> Hello, I will be moving to Germany later this year. Currently I am in the US but I am originally from Bulgaria. Do I need any entry permit for Germany that I have to show once I arrive? Thank you.


EU nationals do not need a visa to enter Germany.

Bulgarian nationals still need a work permit, though. Is that already arranged?

Where will you be moving to?

Good luck with the move - I am in the midst of organising mine. It seems a huge undertaking and it´s not even trans-continental


----------



## ivastoya

Thanks ALKB for your reply. That's good that I don't need a visa to enter Germany. I will apply for a work permit once I get there. I have my own online business, so I would be self-employed. Do you know if there would be an issue with being self-employed? I will probably be moving to the Bodensee region. Good luck with your move too! Yes, moving is not really fun, but at least it's a good time to de-clutter one's apartment. My own move couldn't be further in distance as I'm currently located in the middle of the Pacific.


----------



## ALKB

ivastoya said:


> Thanks ALKB for your reply. That's good that I don't need a visa to enter Germany. I will apply for a work permit once I get there. I have my own online business, so I would be self-employed. Do you know if there would be an issue with being self-employed? I will probably be moving to the Bodensee region. Good luck with your move too! Yes, moving is not really fun, but at least it's a good time to de-clutter one's apartment. My own move couldn't be further in distance as I'm currently located in the middle of the Pacific.


Being self-employed should not be a problem, as there are no special restrictions for Bulgarian nationals regarding having a business in Germany (just the ones that also apply to Germans, such as needing a license/recognised degrees for certain professions) . 

You will have to register your residence (as everybody else) with your local council within 14 days of taking up residence. You will get a receipt for registering but I think it would be a good idea to invest the small fee for a fully fledged 'Meldebescheinigung'. Make a few photocopies of that, it will serve as proof of address.

The procedure for registering your company will depend on the nature of your business and the legal structure of the company.

The Bodensee region is very beautiful!


----------

